# Acker Bilk



## Bee (Nov 2, 2014)

Acker Bilk has died aged 85.................http://www.theguardian.com/music/2014/nov/02/acker-bilk-dies-jazz-traditional-clarinet

This was always my favourite of his.


----------



## Falcon (Nov 2, 2014)

Sorry, But I never heard of him  (Being here in the USA)  But he sounds like a great clarinetist; a REAL musician.

RIP Acker.


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 2, 2014)

I heard this news as I woke up. Hubby loved his music and was always buying and playing his tapes.
Finally the family banned Acker Bilk but I agree, his sound was unique and very pleasant to listen to.
Just not all the time.

Thanks, Acker, for the many hours of music you gave us. RIP mate.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 2, 2014)

Like John, the name is not familiar, but I do know the melody.  He was very talented, may he rest peacefully.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 2, 2014)

he'll never really leave us while we still have his music. R.I.P acker, you were one of the good guys of show


----------



## Falcon (Nov 2, 2014)

I listened to some other of his songs.  GAWD, I LOVE that song "Misty".  I could listen to it over and over again, no matter who
plays/sings it.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Nov 2, 2014)

I remember Mr. Acker Bilk as well; mostly for the hauntingly beautiful song "Stranger on the Shore" which was always one of my favorite songs anyway. I think it might have been Andy Williams who sang the vocal version of that song, but I don't remember for sure anymore. 
He was definitely a great musician, but it has actually been quite a while since I have heard any of his songs.


----------



## Pam (Nov 2, 2014)

RIP Acker.


----------



## Bee (Nov 3, 2014)

Pleased you enjoyed listening to Acker and thankyou for the videos posted.

I have always enjoyed jazz and I always had a dream of visiting The New Orleans jazz festival, it will never happen but it is a dream I like holding onto.


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 3, 2014)

Sorry to hear of his passing.  I just loved his music .. sure takes me back.  _Stranger on the Shore, _so beautiful_. _ 
Thanks for the video Bee.


----------



## Bee (Nov 3, 2014)

You're welcome Bonnie, Glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 3, 2014)

Wow, this is really a flash from the past! I hadn't remembered him since when I was a kid. Now I remember Stanger on the Shore; we loved that song!


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 4, 2014)

Thanks Bee!  I have "Stranger" on a 45, and the B side is "Cielito Lindo". (Lovely Sweet One).


----------



## Bee (Nov 4, 2014)

RR, glad you enjoyed a blast from the past.

Crikey Meanderer, that 45 really is a blast from the past...........glad you enjoyed the music.


----------

